# Orange : envoi de SMS au numéro 21 101 ?!?



## rbert86 (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Possesseur d'un iPhone 3GS avec iOS 5 et client Orange , j'ai constaté que depuis la màj de l'OS, plusieurs SMS envoyés au numéro 21 101 figurent dans ma consommation.

Il ne m'ont pas été facturés mais ont été inclus dans mon forfait (Origami star pour iPhone avec SMS illimités) alors que je n'ai jamais envoyé de messages à ce numéro

Je pense que cela vient des iMessages echangés et/ou des messages qu'on peut envoyer via iCloud pour localiser son iPhone.

Y a-t-il d'autres personnes à qui cela est arrivé ? Est-ce que cela concerne uniquement les clients d'Orange ?

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ?


----------



## arbaot (20 Octobre 2011)

21101 n° cour d'orange pour la MVV



> Vous avez un iPhone et votre Messagerie Vocale Visuelle est désynchronisée : envoyez STATE par SMS au 21101 pour la réactiver.


source


----------



## rbert86 (21 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour l'info, je n'en n'avais jamais entendu parler avant 

Par contre, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi depuis la màj avec iOS 5, des SMS sont envoyés au 21 101.

Bien que cela ne m'occasionne pas de hors forfait, je suis curieux de savoir d'où provient ce changement.

Je vais contacter le service clients d'Orange pour avoir plus de précisions


----------



## Perahim (21 Octobre 2011)

Moi, c'est au 20 782. J'en ai eu 3 hier en milieu de journée ??
Le 21 101, j'en ai eu un à 23h44 il y a une semaine. Et je n'utilise pas la messagerie vocale visuelle.
Ce serait bien de savoir à quoi cela correspond ces SMS mystérieux ?


----------



## PAL78 (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens de prendre une sim chez un MVNO  de SFR la société Simplus.
J'ai quelques sms qui me sont facturés  (vers 8860 et 2775 ) alors que je n'ai pas envoyé ces sms.
La réponse  du service client de Simplus est : "il s'agit de mises à jours  automatiques d'applications qui sont envoyées par l'iphone".
Quelqu'un  connait il cette difficulté?
Si la réponse de l'operateur est  exacte, comment desactiver cette fonction?
Merci d'avance


----------



## arbaot (22 Octobre 2011)

pour les 8860 et 2775 SFR 
http://forum.sfr.fr/c141-mobile-que...mms/t279049-sms-spontanes-au-2775-et-8860.htm


----------



## yngve (23 Octobre 2011)

Je téléphone demain au 700 d'orange pour avoir des explications. 
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## yngve (24 Octobre 2011)

j'ai téléphoné au 700 ! 

L'opératrice d'Orange, complètement perdue comme d'habitude, après 25 mn de recherches m'a annoncé que c'était des mises à jour automatique de la carte SIM. 

J'ai comme un doute.


----------



## rbert86 (25 Octobre 2011)

Voici la réponse d'Orange par mail à propos de ce numéro&#8230;

_Bonjour,

Après consultation de votre dossier, je constate que les sms envoyés au numéro indiqué ne vous seront pas facturés.

Ce numéro correspond à un service Orange._

Et quel service ?!?


----------



## iouze (22 Novembre 2011)

Et le 20 373 cela dit quelque chose à quelqu'un.
Moi je ne suis pas en SMS illimités (un "vieux" forfait iPhone des 1ères heures), donc le 21 101 je l'ai eu et il m'a été décompté de mes 50 SMS.


----------

